# Bionic Woman Cancelled



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

*EDIT* If I could edit the thread title, it would say "Bionic Woman may NOT be cancelled." Sorry, the reports are conflicting now!  Thanks to brettatk and NatasNJ for the tips in their posts!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unless my searching abilities are horribly deficient, I didn't see anyone point out that "Bionic Woman" has not been renewed by NBC as well.

I was going to offer that NBC take this show and leave "Journeyman" alone, but I guess they're going to yank them both.

I'm going to guess that no one will be disappointed by this news. 

http://www.movieweb.com/tv/news/50/25150.php

My apologies if this information was buried in another thread.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I would bet that Bionic Woman is in the same boat as Journeyman. Not canceled per say but not actively being sought after for more content. As with Journeyman, if the strike continues and there are no new shows for the 2008 Fall season, you might see both of these shows back with non-Union writers. Sort of like Leno and Letterman will start using shortly (heard about this on the radio).


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like they will atleast finish production of the 13 episodes that were ordered:

http://www.syfyportal.com/news424553.html


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

The show failed because the lead actress isn't hot enough. They should've let her use her normal British accent from the beginning - ratings would've been higher.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

The only thing not hot about her is her shoes:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The series failed because it stank after a promising first 3 or 4 episodes. The Burket Group (or whatever it was called) was the worst spy agency since K.A.O.S.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TVGuide-News-Blog/Todays-News/Update-Bionic-Woman/800029476

Not cancelled yet....


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

atrac said:


> I'm going to guess that no one will be disappointed by this news.


You guessed wrong. 

I actually thought the last few episodes were pretty good and was looking forward to more.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm not too disappointed. I watched every week but I wasn't really getting into it. Not like Journeyman anyway.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Too bad if true. It wasn't with out its flaws, but I liked it.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I think she was noticeably more attractive when she spoke with her normal British accent. Its odd I know .. but too many people have made the connection for there to be nothing there.

My guess is that in that episode she just was more comfortable with herself and it manifested itself in how hot/cute she was. Or conversely, perhaps her attempts at an American accent is something she's not fully comfortable and that someone detracts from the way she presents herself.

Either way, 'tis a shame .. there are still worse shows out there.


-MirclMax


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

classicX said:


> The show failed because the lead actress isn't hot enough. They should've let her use her normal British accent from the beginning - ratings would've been higher.


I wholeheartedly agree that she's _hotter_ with the British accent, but she's more than hot enough IMH(BTA)O without it.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> As with Journeyman, if the strike continues and there are no new shows for the 2008 Fall season, you might see both of these shows back with non-Union writers. Sort of like Leno and Letterman will start using shortly (heard about this on the radio).


I doubt any show is going to come back with non union writers for a variety of reasons. One reason being that with the actors and directors contracts are up soon and I doubt both those unions will cross the picket lines for shows using non union writers. They are going to want the writers union support if they end up going on strike themselves.

And as for Leno, his show is coming back with no writers at all. It will probably be a lot more guest interview segments and the rest will be made up on the spot.

Letterman may come back with writers because his production company is possible entering into it's own contract agreement with the writers union. If that doesn't happen then he will also be coming back with no writers.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> You guessed wrong.
> 
> I actually thought the last few episodes were pretty good and was looking forward to more.


For the record, I'm also disappointed if it's true. I watched every week and felt like it was starting to get its legs


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's an idea.

Bring back Bionic Woman at 10 PM Monday and Journeyman at 9 PM Wednesday and see what happens to the ratings?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

If it does get cancelled, I won't mund much. I DO have a Season Pass for it, and I have watched the show.. But I have a few epiosdes kicking aorund on my TiVo that I haven't watched yet.

I mainly was interested in watching because Jamie Summers was hot, no matter which accent she had.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I stopped watching after the pilot, it just didn't intrigue me at all - and I jump on most sci-fi shows. Hopefully it can be replaced with something better.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

classicX said:


> The show failed because the lead actress isn't hot enough. They should've let her use her normal British accent from the beginning - ratings would've been higher.


I think she is plenty hot enough but not as hot as her younger sister (yes i checked, she's 18 so I'm allowed to say she's hot)


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

She's a brit? I didn't know that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> She's a brit? I didn't know that.


you didn't watch the episode where she went to college?


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> you didn't watch the episode where she went to college?


Yeah, I did. But I didn't realize that was the actress's real accent.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I have the whole season saved in a folder on TiVo 2 (TiVo 2 is where my "B list and kid's shows reside). So I guess I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Am I the only one who finds it hilarious when she runs 60 MPH in high heels?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Am I the only one who finds it hilarious when she runs 60 MPH in high heels?


You are not alone. But isn't the ability to run in high heels a prerequisite to membership in the Actors Guild?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> You are not alone. But isn't the ability to run in high heels a prerequisite to membership in the Actors Guild?


It always reminds me of that episode of the X-Files where they went Hollywood.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> You are not alone. But isn't the ability to run in high heels a prerequisite to membership in the Actors Guild?


Yeah, the ones that can't do it without breaking a heel are relegated to doing zombie movies


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I stopped watching after the pilot, it just didn't intrigue me at all - and I jump on most sci-fi shows. Hopefully it can be replaced with something better.


+1


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I tried to watch this show, but I never made it through a full episode without falling asleep.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

latrobe7 said:


> I tried to watch this show, but I never made it through a full episode without falling asleep.


Yeah. That's generally not a good sign.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

My wife really wanted to like this show, but after a few episodes she said that there wasn't really a single character that was likeable. That is a very bad assessment, especially coming from a push-over like her.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Ive got 4 eps backed up on DVR - lost interest,


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Am I the only one who finds it hilarious when she runs 60 MPH in high heels?


What, you're willing to believe they can replace parts of her body with biomechanical devices, interfacing to the optical nerve center as well as with the musculature of her body, yet you think they can't design high heeled shoes she could run well in?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I wanted to like the show, but I gave up after the one where she pretended to be a college student. Something about that episode pushed me over the edge.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If it does get cancelled, I won't mund much.


I won't mund much either.  It was okay, but not overly great.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I think she is plenty hot enough but not as hot as her younger sister (yes i checked, she's 18 so I'm allowed to say she's hot)


Yes, her I will m iss - even though I have mild "Dirty Old Man" watching her since I saw her run on American Junior.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

nedthelab said:


> Ive got 4 eps backed up on DVR - lost interest,


I have 3
Ditto, on the lost interest. Will wait on the Cancelled Confirmation before I delete


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Not surprised. The show wasn't that good. And that lead actress, I'm sorry, IS NOT attractive.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> And that lead actress, I'm sorry, IS NOT attractive.


I'm guessiong you are either single or you're married to a supermodel.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

The magic of the Internet, where everyone is The Sexiest Person Ever to some people, and Horrifically Ugly to others.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

whitson77 said:


> Not surprised. The show wasn't that good. And that lead actress, I'm sorry, IS NOT attractive.


I agree with you.

She's not ugly, of course, I just never found her attractive.

And the show really sucked.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

To each his own I guess. Come to think of it though, the first time I saw her was during a preview clip of this show, and I was busy doing some other stuff and heard her talking for about a minute before I really looked at her. Maybe I just think she's so hot _because_ of the accent?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> To each his own I guess. Come to think of it though, the first time I saw her was during a preview clip of this show, and I was busy doing some other stuff and heard her talking for about a minute before I really looked at her. Maybe I just think she's so hot _because_ of the accent?


She has an accent?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep,

Love English accents. That instantly raises the hotness.

Unfortunately, I've never heard this actress speak in her native accent.

Why do American shows do this, by the way? Why can't she just speak normally?

Are Americans (including your's truly) so shallow, that having someone speaking with an accent on our television would blow our minds?

I mean, after all (unless you are Native American) we're all from somewhere else.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

stiffi said:


> Yep,
> 
> Love English accents. That instantly raises the hotness.
> 
> ...


OMG. Seriously?

Because in the college show she pretended to be from England and I thought it was a _horrible_ accent. Can't believe that's her _real_ one.

Dear Lord!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> OMG. Seriously?


yes, seriously.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

She was in BBC's _Jekyll_ series, speaking in her native accent the entire time. AND it's a much better show than _Bionic Woman_.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> She has an accent?


Yes. It was mostly her being interviewed (therefore with the accent) mixed with some scenes from the show.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Bryanmc said:


> OMG. Seriously?
> 
> Because in the college show she pretended to be from England and I thought it was a _horrible_ accent. Can't believe that's her _real_ one.
> 
> Dear Lord!


Shows how much you know about accents.

BTW, I loved her accent and would have preferred if she used her native accent throughout the series.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

I liked her natural accent in the go-back-to-college episode. I like her hotness (a lot). I was bored with the show. That is all.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Shows how much you know about accents.


Not much, I admit!

Doesn't change the fact that I thought it sounded horrible.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

stiffi said:


> Yep,
> 
> Love English accents. That instantly raises the hotness.
> 
> ...


Well, the promo for many shows on BBC America points out that the British accent can be so bad that even Brit's can't understand it, so use the closed captioning. Maybe someone thought it would be easier to understand. I think the inflections are usually a little off unless someone is using their native form of speech. I prefer they use the accent rather than Americanize it.

It isn't the accent that bothers me so much on British shows as much as the unknown idioms. Expressions like, "That's a right bit of kit" or the use of the word (name?) "Barney" as a synonym for "trouble" that confuse me. This always causes me to lose the track of the story when something like that pops up. Accents I can take.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> It isn't the accent that bothers me so much on British shows as much as the unknown idioms. Expressions like, "That's a right bit of kit" or the use of the word (name?) "Barney" as a synonym for "trouble" that confuse me. This always causes me to lose the track of the story when something like that pops up. Accents I can take.


I find most of that comes through context and then you know for future reference.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As I've said before in the many Bionic Woman threads that discussed her accent p), I think she sounds MUCH better with her natural accent. Normally, she has a pretty reserved personality; with the added stress of trying to maintain an American accent, it pushes her off into stiff blandness (although I admit as the series has progressed, she's gotten a lot more natural).


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As I've said before in the many Bionic Woman threads that discussed her accent p), I think she sounds MUCH better with her natural accent. Normally, she has a pretty reserved personality; with the added stress of trying to maintain an American accent, it pushes her off into stiff blandness (although I admit as the series has progressed, she's gotten a lot more natural).


Do a google image search if you want to see her "natural".  Woo hoo woo hoo hoo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

super dave said:


> Do a google image search if you want to see her "natural".  Woo hoo woo hoo hoo.


Your mind is certainly in the gutter. That's totally disgusting. You should be ashamed of the way you objectify women. Disgraceful.

Google image, you say?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Not much, I admit!
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I thought it sounded horrible.


So what you're saying is the British woman's English accent wasn't up to American standards.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

In the thread for the Exchange Student episode I suggested that the CIA boyfriend should have told her "I knew you were an agent -- your British Accent was terrible!"


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Not much, I admit!
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I thought it sounded horrible.


Maybe because you weren't used to hearing her talk that way.

But I agree with you on most points. This show sucked, and it didn't have to.

It's amazing how many wrong decisions they made with it.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Your mind is certainly in the gutter. That's totally disgusting. You should be ashamed of the way you objectify women. Disgraceful.
> 
> Google image, you say?


[Crackhead Bob]I am torry[/Crackhead Bob]


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

So, what's the verdict? Is it really cancelled? If so, I'm not gonna bother watching the five episodes I have saved.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> So, what's the verdict? Is it really cancelled? If so, I'm not gonna bother watching the five episodes I have saved.


It will be eventually. Might make it another season or two, but it will definitely get canceled one day. Not sure why you wouldn't watch it if you're interested in it though. 

Almost all shows get canceled eventually. No reason to watch the ones you like just because they'll end prematurely. I remember watching Reunion and being bummed that it ended abruptly, but my wife and I enjoyed the shows that were on. Love Monkey and The Book of Daniel were great shows that I would have loved to have seen go on, but I don't regret watching the few spectacular episodes they aired.

This whole "I'm not gonna watch a canceled show" idea just seems odd to me. They all get canceled. If single episodes on their own aren't engaging, then don't watch. If they are, then watch them.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it's frustrating to some people that a show gets cancelled right in the midst of a plot arc, or just as it's getting good. And there's no sort of closure for it.

Journeyman had pretty good closure for the thirteen episodes that aired, even though they didn't answer every question.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer planned ahead for cancellation, just in case for their first season. They were guaranteed 13 episodes and planned a story arc to close on the last episode, just in case they didn't get picked up. And they did that each season.

It would REALLY chafe me if, for example, Lost didn't come back the for last season and explain what was REALLY going on. I would definitely felt like my time was wasted watching it.

But usually I'm ready for cancellation with new shows... and I sort of expect them to die. And I develop a tolerance for it, even though I may not like it.

I definitely didn't expect Bionic Woman to last, so I'm not that upset. Also, it didn't seem to be going anywhere major at all. No overall season arc that was hanging.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think it's clear that if Lost were to explain what's going on today, we'd all be extremely disappointed. It's probably best we never actually find out.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> It will be eventually. Might make it another season or two, but it will definitely get canceled one day. Not sure why you wouldn't watch it if you're interested in it though.
> 
> Almost all shows get canceled eventually. No reason to watch the ones you like just because they'll end prematurely. I remember watching Reunion and being bummed that it ended abruptly, but my wife and I enjoyed the shows that were on. Love Monkey and The Book of Daniel were great shows that I would have loved to have seen go on, but I don't regret watching the few spectacular episodes they aired.
> 
> This whole "I'm not gonna watch a canceled show" idea just seems odd to me. They all get canceled. If single episodes on their own aren't engaging, then don't watch. If they are, then watch them.


What I thought this thread was about is that Bionic Woman was going to be cancelled prior to the end of the season (Although with the writer's strike it may already be the end of the season). I don't watch shows that I know aren't going to make it thru a typical season, especially serial dramas. It just leaves you hanging.

By the way, I thought Book of Daniel was one of the biggest pieces of trash I've ever watched.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> What I thought this thread was about is that Bionic Woman was going to be cancelled prior to the end of the season (Although with the writer's strike it may already be the end of the season). I don't watch shows that I know aren't going to make it thru a typical season, especially serial dramas. It just leaves you hanging.


I just don't see the point in watching a show that you don't enjoy viewing the individual episodes. The OP talked about not watching the 5 that were queued up. I say watch a couple, if you like them great, if not there's no loss. It sucks when they kill serials mid-season, but if you enjoyed the individual episodes, that doesn't make the time you spent watching them pointless.



bengalfreak said:


> By the way, I thought Book of Daniel was one of the biggest pieces of trash I've ever watched.


That's pretty bad. Based on your sig and screen name, I'm guessing you've seen tons and tons of trash. Being a 49er fan, I've seen my share of trash this year as well though.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I wont shed much of a tear if it gets cancelled. I've been burning through the accumulated episodes and all I can think is they blab more about exposition than 24 and Alias combined. Why don't you _tell_ me what the scanning software does instead of showing me, because you obviously estimate my intelligence is so low that I can't figure it out without the tech guy explaining it to me in excruciating detail.


----------



## mkpatt (Dec 18, 2005)

I've watched this series and thought it would have ben better if they'd lose the kid sister subplot.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I don't get people who don't want to watch either. So, it's cancelled, but if it was full of hot girls and photos to take, I am sure going to watch. Would that mean that every football game you saw where your side lost a playoff or Super was wasted time then? I did drop out of this one due to not enough hotness but all it would have taken was a mention of nudity to come or something and I'd be right back.

This show would have worked with a hot girl, this girl is OK for a character in it, but not the lead. You need a woman like Xena, in fact Lucy Lawless would have been great. Add in something for old timers too like Lindsay Wagner as her mother, and wonderwoman or batgirl as a sister, aunt or something and lots of skimpier outfits for all and it would have been a hit.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

visionary said:


> This show would have worked with a hot girl, this girl is OK for a character in it, but not the lead.


I think a show is doomed if it *needs* a hot girl as the main character.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

It's not that she isn't attractive, she had no charisma and wasn't a good actress. It helps if she is pretty to look and is likeable. This girl was neither. I would have preferred her sister or BSG chick to be the Bionic Woman. This show failed becaused of the lead actress. I'm convinced of that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

whitson77 said:


> It's not that she isn't attractive, she had no charisma and wasn't a good actress.


To be more precise, she is a very good actress who couldn't handle the stress of a foreign accent. But her English work is excellent.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Volume One up on Amazon for $19.99 (why even bother numbering it?). How many episodes were there? Even at $20 it feels a little steep.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Naming it volume 1 is a bit ambitious.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> It's not that she isn't attractive, she had no charisma and wasn't a good actress. It helps if she is pretty to look and is likeable. This girl was neither. I would have preferred her sister or BSG chick to be the Bionic Woman. This show failed becaused of the lead actress. I'm convinced of that.


Did you see her in "Jekyll" at all? She was extremely hot and very good. It seems she was just horribly mis-cast in this show.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I wonder if it were necessary to the story for her to be American and to affect an American accent. Would it have been any less interesting if she was an English girl who was living here? Or moved here years ago but still had an accent, like most immigrants do?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, it probably would, for Average Joe... for the same reason that it was best to have the narration for Planet Earth redone by Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

dswallow said:


> I think it's clear that if Lost were to explain what's going on today, we'd all be extremely disappointed. It's probably best we never actually find out.


The Prisoner was never explained, and it seems to have maintained a certain cult status. The ending made no sense either, but then again, Lost makes little sense too sometimes.


bicker said:


> Yeah, it probably would, for Average Joe... for the same reason that it was best to have the narration for Planet Earth redone by Sigourney Weaver.


The redoing of the naration for Planet Earth was a very bad decision. Having her not use her native accent was a mistake too. I would like to know what exactly drives these decisions.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> I would like to know what exactly drives these decisions.


Inbreeding.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

bicker said:


> Yeah, it probably would, for Average Joe... for the same reason that it was best to have the narration for Planet Earth redone by Sigourney Weaver.


Unfortunately, there's a lot of people out there who can't watch British shows because they can't understand what anyone's saying.

It's probably the same people who caused my local Blockbuster (when I was growing up, not now) to warn me that a movie was subtitled before I rented it. Apparently people would get home, see the subtitles, and bring it back to complain.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Inbreeding.


LOL!!!!!

That was great!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> It seems she was just horribly mis-cast in this show.


Bingo! She's a fine actress and I think she is attractive. She just didn't belong here and that's not her fault.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

wprager said:


> Volume One up on Amazon for $19.99 (why even bother numbering it?). How many episodes were there? Even at $20 it feels a little steep.


Some day when they work out the American Rights, we'll get the Lindsay Wagner version in the US as well.

I know, there's already a Region 2 version set available, but now that I'm using HD-DVD/Bluray (yes, both) and neither player has any region cracks for them. So I need to wait for Region 1.

Could be a long wait.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> The redoing of the naration for Planet Earth was a very bad decision.


Reasonable people disagree about that.



Church AV Guy said:


> I would like to know what exactly drives these decisions.


What drove those decisions is that the folks who made the decisions believed they were the best decisions, that they was better than the alternatives that you, apparently, would have preferred.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

ced6 said:


> Unfortunately, there's a lot of people out there who can't watch British shows because they can't understand what anyone's saying.


I think there are a number of people who enjoy programs only if they don't have to negotiate an accent they're not familiar with, perhaps significantly more than the number of people who cannot enjoy programs if they don't have a foreign accent. The vast majority of people don't care either way, but as long as the people who don't like the accents outnumber those who insist on the accents, that's going to drive the way things are.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

atrac said:


> Some day when they work out the American Rights, we'll get the Lindsay Wagner version in the US as well.
> 
> I know, there's already a Region 2 version set available, but now that I'm using HD-DVD/Bluray (yes, both) and neither player has any region cracks for them. So I need to wait for Region 1.
> 
> Could be a long wait.


Any idea what the delay on the US Version is? I have a UK Version here, but don't have a UK Region DVD player.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Here is an explanation, it all boils down to rights...

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/Dvd-Guy/Arent-Original-Bionic/800023655


----------

